# How much can you Hammer curl



## CoffeeFiend (Aug 31, 2010)

No poll just wondering... may reveal how much i can do after i discover how much of a *** i am in comparison hahaha


----------



## Simon m (Apr 3, 2008)

Depends mate on how strict I am, but I sometimes finished off an arms sesh with 32kgs hammers. Not as strong as many on here I'm sure


----------



## CoffeeFiend (Aug 31, 2010)

Simon m said:


> Depends mate on how strict I am, but I sometimes finished off an arms sesh with 32kgs hammers. Not as strong as many on here I'm sure


Mmmm dont feel like an epic puff hearing 32kg now... when i joined i would struggle with 8kg (pathetic i know) now im currently doing 21kg for about 12 reps.. vast improvement over the skinny thing i once was but still not brilliant


----------



## Simon m (Apr 3, 2008)

CoffeeFiend said:


> Mmmm dont feel like an epic puff hearing 32kg now... when i joined i would struggle with 8kg (pathetic i know) now im currently doing 21kg for about 12 reps.. vast improvement over the skinny thing i once was but still not brilliant


I can do 28kgs DB Preachers tho....


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

i got up to 35kg per arm before i stopped bodybuilding


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

ent done them in about 8months but done 36kgs for 8-9reps


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

standing with perfect form, i get about 12 reps with 15kg. Normally though, my arms are on their way out by then though after doing 60kg, oly bar curls and db curls.


----------



## doylejlw (Feb 14, 2010)

Heaviest was 26kg for 10reps.


----------



## Nathrakh (Apr 5, 2004)

CoffeeFiend said:


> Mmmm dont feel like an epic puff hearing 32kg now... when i joined i would struggle with 8kg (pathetic i know) now im currently doing 21kg for about 12 reps.. vast improvement over the skinny thing i once was but still not brilliant


Great progress mate.

Love doing hammers - tend to do them seated now with back support to elimnate any swing/momentum (heaviest I go with this now is 35kg for 8).


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

I use upto 20kg at most I think. TBH if your worried about what you hammer curl you're missing out a whole lot of stuff in training!


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

form comes into account MASSIVELY!!

especially doing preacher curl! So many do micky mouse partials

standing up with decent form I can get 10 out with 28kg prob


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

1 rm with dumbbells? god knows, i do mine with a bar and do like 38kg for 10 reps if i remember correctly


----------



## Will101 (Apr 14, 2009)

25Kg for 8 reps. That is with proper form.

Any more and I think my form would suffer


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

16kg, 3 sets of 8. Man i feel tiny hearing all your weights......

Too hard to jump to the next weight at my gym, as its 20kg


----------



## CoffeeFiend (Aug 31, 2010)

shaunmac said:


> 16kg, 3 sets of 8. Man i feel tiny hearing all your weights......
> 
> Too hard to jump to the next weight at my gym, as its 20kg


Dude you should get 0.5kg discs, it may sound like a faggish amount but their actually quite useful, 1 each side equals 1kg, i use them when im upping weight, i do frequent very small increases, instead of working for quite a while to be able to add on 5kg or something kinda thing, i think its more efficent actually


----------



## CoffeeFiend (Aug 31, 2010)

martin brown said:


> I use upto 20kg at most I think. TBH if your worried about what you hammer curl you're missing out a whole lot of stuff in training!


Hammers are the only thing i can really do to pump my biceps though mate, my forearms are pretty built now in comparison to what they once were but proper bicep curls still really **** up my lower arm and wrist >_>

EZ bar for christmas though, sharing weight over 2 arms going to be easier to train them i reckon


----------



## 8103 (May 5, 2008)

martin brown said:


> I use upto 20kg at most I think. TBH if your worried about what you hammer curl you're missing out a whole lot of stuff in training!


It's a joke lol

next will be "How much can you tricep kickback?"


----------

